# New Dirac implementations by miniDSP...



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

The following images from CES about new Dirac implementations by miniDSP have been published by www.my-hiend.com:



















Ciao, Flavio


----------



## Audioguy (Jun 25, 2008)

Since the site you referenced in not in English, what exactly were the Dirac announcements? I googled "miniDSP at CES 2016" and got no responses!!


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Audioguy said:


> Since the site you referenced in not in English, what exactly were the Dirac announcements? I googled "miniDSP at CES 2016" and got no responses!!


You may enlarge the images... the announcements are in english

 Flavio


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I really want to try this product out on my uncles system but he refuses. He is a die hard analog only guy.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Also finally the 8 channel DIRAC capable setup from minidsp. Had they only came out with this 7 months ago I would not of had my XMC-1.

I would of had OPPO -> this new minidsp -> Krell

or at least this gives the option for OPPO > krell processor > this dsp > krell amp. Krell makes a very good sounding pre-amp section in the showcase processor and you can pick that up for 500 bucks now.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Talley said:


> Also finally the 8 channel DIRAC capable setup from minidsp. Had they only came out with this 7 months ago I would not of had my XMC-1.
> 
> I would of had OPPO -> this new minidsp -> Krell
> 
> or at least this gives the option for OPPO > krell processor > this dsp > krell amp. Krell makes a very good sounding pre-amp section in the showcase processor and you can pick that up for 500 bucks now.


They did have the 8 channel Dirac 12 months ago... DDRC-88A I used it with the Krell Showcase when I had one). As far as the Krell Showcase (I don't believe it is as good as newer equipment though)... it sounded great but was the most ergonomically awful piece of electronics I have ever used.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

ellisr63 said:


> They did have the 8 channel Dirac 12 months ago... DDRC-88A I used it with the Krell Showcase when I had one). As far as the Krell Showcase (I don't believe it is as good as newer equipment though)... it sounded great but was the most ergonomically awful piece of electronics I have ever used.


haha... yeah. 2000 era equipment from high end never ergo friendly company.

You choose the krell for sound only.

EDIT: and you choose it for a pure analog pre-amp where all you need is input selection and volume control.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Talley said:


> haha... yeah. 2000 era equipment from high end never ergo friendly company.
> 
> You choose the krell for sound only.
> 
> EDIT: and you choose it for a pure analog pre-amp where all you need is input selection and volume control.


I didn't care for the input selection or the volume control either... remote was horrible, and trying to operate the front panel was a nightmare. In the old days of their stereo preamps they were much better IMO. I was using it for analog only too.


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but has some burning questions about intergrading miniDSP HT serie units into an existing HT setup.
https://www.minidsp.com/products/ht-series


My understanding (limited unfortunately): 
Calibration is one particular function built into an AVR. (Audyssey, Dirac, YPAO, AccuEQ & etc ....)
The sound format decoding is another function built into an AVR. (ie Atmos, DTS, DD, TrueHD, & etc ...)
How these 2 inter-link within the AVR - frankly I don't understand totally.
Is it possible to split them like what was suggested at the miniDSP site ??

*BlueRay/MediaPlayer* ---(LPCM via HDMI)---> *miniDSP* -------(LPCM via HDMI)-----> *AVR*.

BlueRay/MediaPlayer HDMI must output only LPCM stated by miniDSP.
miniDSP corrected HDMI output also LPCM to AVR.
AVR receiving LPCM can then decode into Atmos ? or DTS ? or all the different HT formats correctly/accurately ??


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tane0019 said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but has some burning questions about intergrading miniDSP HT serie units into an existing HT setup.
> https://www.minidsp.com/products/ht-series
> 
> 
> ...


If you go the route you are talking about it is only good for that source unless you put a HDMI splitter in front of the MiniDSP. If you get the DDRC-88A it can be used after the AVR/AVP, but it needs pre amp outputs. You also need to turn off your AVR/AVP room tune software when using the Dirac. On my Yamaha... I am lucky as it allows you to manually input the EQ. What this means is for Atmos I can EQ the Atmos channels, and use Dirac for the rest.


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Here it is...



















From here:
https://www.minidsp.com/products/dirac-series/ddrc-24

 Flavio


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I wonder if these guys are planning on doing a 12 channel Dirac unit for the immersive audio crowd . . .


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

bkeeler10 said:


> I wonder if these guys are planning on doing a 12 channel Dirac unit for the immersive audio crowd . . .


I went with 2 MiniDSP DDRC-88A boxes for 16 channels of Dirac tuning.


----------

